# What method for advancing?



## Sakarie (Oct 19, 2008)

I did my first completed blindfolded one and a half month ago, but because of way too many DNF:s I "forgot to try", since it took long time, and I was a bit scared to fail. 

Now I changed my mind, and I want to give it a good try. The thing is that I think that the method I used, is "unmodern"/beginners, and I was wondering what method you recommend for some one who want to get down too a little bit faster times? Right now, I'm using what I think is Old Pochmann, and I learned from van Noorts site http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html , which places one piece at the time (changing two others all the time). My record is 5:20, but a succesful solve often takes like 8-10 minutes. I've began learning Loci, and combining two letters at the time, with different rooms in my house. 

I have also been wondering if it is faster to memorize with pre-decided pictures; like UF = Lollipop/UFO/whatever? 

I'm very sorry if I'm digging holes in your brain, if this question have been up lots of time before, but I couldn't find it. 

Observe that this is hopefully not a "What method do you use", but a "What do you think I should use" thread.

Thankful for answers; Arvid


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785

That should help.


----------



## tim (Oct 19, 2008)

Sakarie said:


> I have also been wondering if it is faster to memorize with pre-decided pictures; like UF = Lollipop/UFO/whatever?



Yes, it is.

btw. It shouldn't be too hard to get sub-2 with Pochmann.


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 19, 2008)

Okey. I have already read that thread, but it only bring up memorization methods, and I was mainly asking for solving methods? 

Also is it preferable with pctures (connect with stickers) with some kind of logic, or is it just to take anything?


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 19, 2008)

You could try the M2R2 or the 3cycle method.


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 19, 2008)

If I have understood correct 3-cycle mthod for corners is very fast performing but very much thinking, and therfore a lot of memorisation, right? 

Is http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/ the best learning site, or what do you recommend? I prefer text/pictures before videos.

Sorry for bothering this much...


----------



## tim (Oct 19, 2008)

Sakarie said:


> If I have understood correct 3-cycle mthod for corners is very fast performing but very much thinking, and therfore a lot of memorisation, right?



You're right with "very much thinking" (but in my opinion it's not very hard). But your conclusion is wrong. The memorization process stays the same.

And if you understand Stefan's old system, his M2R2 tutorial will be enough. Just remember: The idea behind his new method stays the same.


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 21, 2008)

I have understood the thinking of the two technics, but haven't tried to master them both yet. Thou I have one problem; how do you solve parity best. I know how you can change (DF UB) (DFR UBR) but is there any site with algorithms for changing (DF UB) (URF UBR) and other useful settings?


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 22, 2008)

How about D' L2 <R perm> L2 D?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 22, 2008)

Sakarie said:


> and other useful settings?


Yea, like (BL) (BR) and (UBL) (UFL)


----------

